# Side Mirror Dynamic turn signals



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Has anyone replaced their mirror turn signal with the dynamic ones on AliExpress? I ordered some but they were too long. Hopefully, someone has done this and you can point me in the right direction on the correct one to order. TYIA


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33012926242.html

Are these the ones?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Zabes64 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33012926242.html
> 
> Are these the ones?



These are the ones I bought.

http://https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-Pieces-for-VW-Golf-MK7-7-5-7-GTI-R-GTD-Dynamic-Blinker-LED-Turn/32955998103.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6a2b4c4dK2aHR1


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33012926242.html
> ...


Ok well it doesn't say it fits the Tiguan.


----------



## artful (Sep 14, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33012926242.html
> 
> Are these the ones?


Yes this link correct for Tiguan MK2. Here are mine. 



[video]https://www.facebook.com/100011937241966/videos/584679931939910/[/video]


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Unfortunate the Ali Express ones don't work with the US version of the tiguan


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Unfortunate the Ali Express ones don't work with the US version of the tiguan


It says the Toureg doesn't fit (no us model anyway, and if it doesn't fit the Tiguan, credit card dispute time)


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> It says the Toureg doesn't fit (no us model anyway, and if it doesn't fit the Tiguan, credit card dispute time)


Think you’re going to try? Words say not for USA, but photos of compatible mirror match what my current mirror looks like on a 2019


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

MrSmith4 said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > It says the Toureg doesn't fit (no us model anyway, and if it doesn't fit the Tiguan, credit card dispute time)
> ...


Words day not for the USA next to the Toureg, it's on a separate line and says EU model, so it's ordered, we'll see


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> Words day not for the USA next to the Toureg, it's on a separate line and says EU model, so it's ordered, we'll see


Looking forward to seeing if it works!


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

*They work!*

I was click happy and ordered mine before reading the whole description. I was super bummed when someone pointed out the EU verbage and was just going to eat the $50 and chalk this up to read everything before you buy. 

Well they got here the other day, and I and got them in with no issues yesterday.

The female connectors on the units are snug but work. Just be careful if you are unplugging the modules in the future, slowly work out the connector with a plastic pry tool. 

Finished Product:
https://imgur.com/Mt8RxrT

I used the Aliexpress Link above, if you dont want to scroll......(https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33012926242.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.12.577e2bd11VvGc1)


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sweet mine should be here Friday


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

SquarebackVR6 said:


> I was click happy and ordered mine before reading the whole description. I was super bummed when someone pointed out the EU verbage and was just going to eat the $50 and chalk this up to read everything before you buy.
> 
> Well they got here the other day, and I and got them in with no issues yesterday.
> 
> ...


How’s the quality? Does it feel like it will be watertight? We’re they also plug and play? Any install hints would be helpful


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just got mine tonight but don’t know how to install them. Anyone have instructions to share?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

I got these ones from Ebay. They fit but don't flash like they're supposed to. I think the Arteons have similar mirrors to the Tiguan.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I got these ones from Ebay. They fit but don't flash like they're supposed to. I think the Arteons have similar mirrors to the Tiguan.


Any install instructions you can share?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Yes please!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Amazing, thank you!


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Instructions are super helpful, and holy cow is the plug fit tight in the replacement. On the fence about how much I like them. Wish they were clearer like the oem ones, will look again when its more dark out.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Just got done installing the first one. I wasn’t that enthusiastic about their appearance during the day but now that it’s night I really like how they look. I have a dark gray one and they blend in nicely even during the day so I think I’m going to keep them.

Fit and finish is definitely not as good as the OEM ones but it’s close enough. You will need a T 10 bit to install


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Finished installing the second one. It only took me about 15 minutes. The nice thing is that you only need to pop the mirror glass off and undo four screws and you can do it. you have enough wiggle room to takeoff the trim just far enough to replace without having to take everything apart


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

MrSmith4 said:


> Finished installing the second one. It only took me about 15 minutes. The nice thing is that you only need to pop the mirror glass off and undo four screws and you can do it. you have enough wiggle room to takeoff the trim just far enough to replace without having to take everything apart


you take the painted mirror cap off, 2 screws under the glass then the 2 screws holding the light in? the mirror cap pop off easily? any tips or tricks?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

DanSan said:


> you take the painted mirror cap off, 2 screws under the glass then the 2 screws holding the light in? the mirror cap pop off easily? any tips or tricks?


That’s it! Cap is easy, two small tabs to press open. Start with the one farthest from the door firat.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

DanSan said:


> you take the painted mirror cap off, 2 screws under the glass then the 2 screws holding the light in? the mirror cap pop off easily? any tips or tricks?


That’s it! Cap is easy, two small tabs to press open. Start with the one farthest from the door firat.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

MrSmith4 said:


> That’s it! Cap is easy, two small tabs to press open. Start with the one farthest from the door firat.


solid - thanks for the help


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MrSmith4 said:


> That’s it! Cap is easy, two small tabs to press open. Start with the one farthest from the door firat.


Which ones did you end up buying from the options listed? Any pics/video of the final result? For those that have installed them, how are they holding up after a few months?

I’ve seen some going for twice as much, so I’m wondering is there difference in build quality. 

Side note love how Tapatalk returned no results on this mod, so I posted a comment and video in the what did you do to your MK2 Tiguan today? thread but google found this when looking for parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

UroTuning sent me mine today. Look very good. Happy with the $60 purchase. Easy install. 4 screws.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Which ones did you end up buying from the options listed? Any pics/video of the final result? For those that have installed them, how are they holding up after a few months?
> 
> I’ve seen some going for twice as much, so I’m wondering is there difference in build quality.
> 
> ...


Mine are still holding up great I'm in Oregon, so I was worried about water intrusion but no issue yet. One thing I will say is to be careful in removing the OEM ones. I broke one of mine by snapping the "lens" that protrudes to the back (so you can see the blinks next to the mirror). 

Here's my original post.

*


SquarebackVR6 said:



I was click happy and ordered mine before reading the whole description. I was super bummed when someone pointed out the EU verbage and was just going to eat the $50 and chalk this up to read everything before you buy. 

Well they got here the other day, and I and got them in with no issues yesterday.

The female connectors on the units are snug but work. Just be careful if you are unplugging the modules in the future, slowly work out the connector with a plastic pry tool. 

Finished Product:
https://imgur.com/Mt8RxrT

I used the Aliexpress Link above, if you dont want to scroll......(https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33012926242.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.12.577e2bd11VvGc1)

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

I installed a set in my friends Tiguan and now he is getting an error code for the blind spot monitoring. Any idea what I did wrong?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Did the blind spot LED get unplugged by chance?


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

jonese said:


> Did the blind spot LED get unplugged by chance?


I didn’t unplug that, but maybe it worked itself lose. Thanks! I’ll check that


----------



## LWBRWcllctv (11 mo ago)

HarryPooter said:


> Has anyone replaced their mirror turn signal with the dynamic ones on AliExpress? I ordered some but they were too long. Hopefully, someone has done this and you can point me in the right direction on the correct one to order. TYIA


I have these on my Tig - LED Dynamic Side Mirror Sequential Indicator Light For VW Tiguan MK2 2017- 2019 | eBay - They fit great and work perfect. Took about 5 days to show up and the price is right.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Kjnvw said:


> I didn’t unplug that, but maybe it worked itself lose. Thanks! I’ll check that


It should light up during startup.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's how you answer this... did you COMPLETELY take off the mirror cap... if the answer is yes in your mind. Then yes, you did unplug it and you forgot. The light is attached to the mirror cap. To separate the mirror cap from the housing entirely (to have walked away from the car with it) requires you unplug it.


----------



## Kjnvw (Oct 28, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Here's how you answer this... did you COMPLETELY take off the mirror cap... if the answer is yes in your mind. Then yes, you did unplug it and you forgot. The light is attached to the mirror cap. To separate the mirror cap from the housing entirely (to have walked away from the car with it) requires you unplug it.


I DID NOT unplug the mirror completely. I disconnected the heating elements only, then rotated the mirror (while still connected to the bsm indicator) to sit on top of where the mirror connected to the door and I secured it to the door window with masking tapes it didn't fall off.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Kjnvw said:


> I DID NOT unplug the mirror completely. I disconnected the heating elements only, then rotated the mirror (while still connected to the bsm indicator) to sit on top of where the mirror connected to the door and I secured it to the door window with masking tapes it didn't fall off.


Awkward sauce then... hope y'all figure it out. Cause that's super strange for that not to work.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

If you have a scan tool, you can see what aspect of the system it's having issues with.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

i did the test if blinker works without cap and got the sensor error straight away. Installed cap and connected all connectors, error dissapeared. Double check connectors, maybe you got them loose.


----------

